# Bremen und Umgebung, Ausfahrten.



## Deleted180027 (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,


ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr mir mal ein paar Tipps gebt wo man richtig Mountainbiken kann, in Bremen und Umgebung.
Vielleicht hat ja auch noch jemand Lust mitzufahren.
Na ja ich bin mal auf Eure Antworten gespannt.


----------



## Tretkraft (5. Mai 2010)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> 
> ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr mir mal ein paar Tipps gebt wo man richtig Mountainbiken kann, in Bremen und Umgebung.
> ...


 
Die besten Spots sind wohl im Westen der Warwer Sand, ein Riesenareal, sehr Abwechslungsreich, auch für Anfänger geeignet. Im Südwesten die Gegend um den Krusenberg bei Barrien mit ein paar kniffligen Trails. Im Süden, leider etwas entfernt sind Bruchhausen-Vilsen/Heiligenberg, wo man schon richtig Höhenmeter sammeln kann. Im Osten wäre da noch der Weyher Berg bei Worpswede.

Zwanglose Treffen werden hier im Forum angekündigt.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (5. Mai 2010)

Tretkraft schrieb:


> Zwanglose Treffen werden hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434901
> im Forum angekündigt.
> 
> Gruß Dietmar



Gibt auch noch ein paar trails in der Nähe.

Grüße auch vom
dino


----------



## ohneworte (6. Mai 2010)

Tretkraft schrieb:


> Die besten Spots sind wohl im Westen der Warwer Sand, ein Riesenareal, sehr Abwechslungsreich, auch für Anfänger geeignet. Im Südwesten die Gegend um den Krusenberg bei Barrien mit ein paar kniffligen Trails. Im Süden, leider etwas entfernt sind Bruchhausen-Vilsen/Heiligenberg, wo man schon richtig Höhenmeter sammeln kann. Im Osten wäre da noch der Weyher Berg bei Worpswede.
> 
> Zwanglose Treffen werden hier im Forum angekündigt.
> 
> Gruß Dietmar



Moin,

für die Strecken in und um Bruchhausen-Vilsen bin ich dann der richtige Ansprechpartner und Scout. Und auch regelmäßig dort unterwegs!!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Deleted180027 (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo "Ohne Worte"

ich komme aus Bruchhausen-Vilsen, bin nur davon ausgegangen das ich hier eh nichts finde, daher habe ich bei der Frage Bremen angegeben.
Das ist ja echt super...
Würde mich da über Tipps freuen. Ich wohne hier seit September 2009. Bin wegen dem Job aus dem Ruhrgebiet hergezogen.
Na ja jetzt habe ich eben mein Bike hier uns weis noch nicht so recht wo ich es richtig nutzen kann.
Meine Kontaktdaten haste ja... ICQ MSN etc.
Dann leg mal los


----------



## ohneworte (7. Mai 2010)

Moin,

ich wollte morgen gegen 18.00 Uhr noch mal eine Tour von 1-2 Stunden machen. Kannst Dich ja gerne bei mir melden wenn Dir das passen sollte. 

Gibt hier vor Ort übrigens noch ein paar mehr, die mit dem MTB unterwegs sind.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Deleted180027 (8. Mai 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich wollte morgen gegen 18.00 Uhr noch mal eine Tour von 1-2 Stunden machen. Kannst Dich ja gerne bei mir melden wenn Dir das passen sollte.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Jens,

das hört sich ja schon mal gut an. Ich hoffe nur das, dass Wetter mitspielt. Wenn es regnen sollte werde ich wohl nicht kommen. Wo würden wir uns denn treffen ?


----------



## ohneworte (8. Mai 2010)

Schöne entspannte Tour heute. 28 Kilometer mit 294 HM hatte ich auf dem Tacho.


----------



## Deleted180027 (9. Mai 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Schöne entspannte Tour heute. 28 Kilometer mit 294 HM hatte ich auf dem Tacho.


 
Also ich bin richtig ko... Aber war auf jeden Fall richtig gut !

Ich glaub ich muss mehr trainieren. Das Tempo ist ja echt mörderisch.
Für mich war das wirklich anstregend.
Könnten wir aber irgendwann mal wiederholen.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Mai 2010)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Also ich bin richtig ko... Aber war auf jeden Fall richtig gut !
> 
> Ich glaub ich muss mehr trainieren. Das Tempo ist ja echt mörderisch.
> Für mich war das wirklich anstregend.
> Könnten wir aber irgendwann mal wiederholen.



Das nächste mal fahre ich mit dem Allmountain, das ist ein wenig anstrengender für mich.

P.S. Das Gefühl kenne ich wenn ich mit dem Gewichtheber die Pisten befahre!


----------



## ohneworte (24. Mai 2010)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Also ich bin richtig ko... Aber war auf jeden Fall richtig gut !
> 
> Ich glaub ich muss mehr trainieren. Das Tempo ist ja echt mörderisch.
> Für mich war das wirklich anstregend.
> Könnten wir aber irgendwann mal wiederholen.



Moin,

wie sieht es bei Dir aus. Hast Du ein wenig für Deine Fitness machen können? Wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast könnten wir die Tage noch ne Runde drehen.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted180027 (25. Mai 2010)

Hi

grundsätzlich schon. Ich habe am Wochenende ca 150 km zurückgelegt (120 an einem Tag) allerdings nur Strasse um die Ausdauer zu erhöhen.
Mit dir mithalten kann ich allerdings noch lange nicht. Da werde ich wohl noch etwas üben müssen. Wenn du also das Tempo drosseln könntest.... dann werde ich wohl jede Menge Spass daran haben.
Was hälst du von Samstag ? Während der Woche ist das bei mir etwas schwierig. Würde aber zur Not auch gehen (ab 18 Uhr) allerdings kommt meine Mutter am Donnerstag bis Samstag zu Besuch, da geht das dann wohl eher nicht... aber sonst....
Ich würde mich sehr über deine Antwort freuen.
Achso:

Hast du MSN oder SKYPE ?

Schöne Grüsse


Tim


----------



## Kalles (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Wir fahren Mittwochs um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Sehr "Wichtig"
Morgen Abend ist für jeden MTB Fahrer eine Pflichtveranstatung im Kreishaus Osnabrück am Schölerberg um 18 Uhr 30, ganz hinten links im Kreishaus.
Je mehr Anwesende, um so mehr die Aussicht auf Erfolg unserer Anliegen.
Das Kreishaus muß überfüllt sein, damit die Behörde den Bedarf erkennt.

Wir alle hoffen auf Jeden!!!!

Gruß Kalles


----------



## ohneworte (26. Mai 2010)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> grundsätzlich schon. Ich habe am Wochenende ca 150 km zurückgelegt (120 an einem Tag) allerdings nur Strasse um die Ausdauer zu erhöhen.
> Mit dir mithalten kann ich allerdings noch lange nicht. Da werde ich wohl noch etwas üben müssen. Wenn du also das Tempo drosseln könntest.... dann werde ich wohl jede Menge Spass daran haben.
> ...



Moin,

Samstag sieht bei mir schlecht aus. Sonntag wäre deutlich angenehmer den ganzen Tag lang.

Habe mich weder mit dem einen noch anderen bis dato beschäftigt.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Deleted180027 (27. Mai 2010)

Hi,

dann könnten wir uns ja am Sonntag mal treffen, würde mich freuen...Wir können uns ja hier im Forum verabreden


----------



## ohneworte (27. Mai 2010)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> dann könnten wir uns ja am Sonntag mal treffen, würde mich freuen...Wir können uns ja hier im Forum verabreden



Jepp, eher vor- oder nachmittags?


----------



## Deleted180027 (28. Mai 2010)

Hm... wenn dann Vormittags, ich habe aber gerade gesehen, dass es Sonntag regnen soll. Bei Regen wollte ich eigentlich nicht fahren. Aber abwarten
Schauen wir Samstag abend wie es am Sonntag wirklich wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. Mai 2010)

Moin,

10.00 Uhr Bahnhof? Oder eher früher oder auch später?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (30. Mai 2010)

Tja, 10.00 Uhr war die ideale Zeit für eine 2-Stundentour am heutigen Sonntag. Kurz nach der Rückkehr fing es dann zu Regnen an. Dafür war die komplette Tour trocken!


----------



## Deleted180027 (31. Mai 2010)

Schon möglich. 
Na ja hatte noch Besuch... Aber soll jetzt besser werden das Wetter und dann werden wir auch wieder fahren. Allerdings werde ich wohl erst mein Rad reklamieren. Für das Geld kann mann wohl erwarten, dass man die Reifen richtig herum aufzieht.....
Na ja...


----------



## ohneworte (31. Mai 2010)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Schon möglich.
> Na ja hatte noch Besuch... Aber soll jetzt besser werden das Wetter und dann werden wir auch wieder fahren. Allerdings werde ich wohl erst mein Rad reklamieren. Für das Geld kann mann wohl erwarten, dass man die Reifen richtig herum aufzieht.....
> Na ja...



Willst Du dafür extra nach Achim fahren? Ist doch in 5-10 Minuten je nach eigener Erfahrung pro Laufrad erledigt.


----------



## Deleted180027 (3. Juni 2010)

hm... schon möglich, aber mir geht es ums Prinzip. Ich mein du würdest ja auch nicht an deinem neuen Porsche herumbasteln wenn du noch Garantie hast. Auch wenn du das KnowHow und das Werkzeug dafür hättest. Daher..
Aber was hälst du von einer Tour am Samstag oder auch gerne morgen (4.6.2010) ? Würde mich ja sehr freuen. Ich werde auf jeden Fall fahren. Wohin kann ich dir noch nicht sagen einfach der Nase bzw der Karte nach. Mal sehen.

Kannst dich ja melden mich würde es freuen.

Bis Dann

Tim

PS.: Der Reifen ist nicht das einzige Problem. Mittlerweile haben sich auch die Kettenschutzbleche gelöst. Eins ist bereits ganz abgefallen...


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juni 2010)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> hm... schon möglich, aber mir geht es ums Prinzip. Ich mein du würdest ja auch nicht an deinem neuen Porsche herumbasteln wenn du noch Garantie hast. Auch wenn du das KnowHow und das Werkzeug dafür hättest. Daher..
> Aber was hälst du von einer Tour am Samstag oder auch gerne morgen (4.6.2010) ? Würde mich ja sehr freuen. Ich werde auf jeden Fall fahren. Wohin kann ich dir noch nicht sagen einfach der Nase bzw der Karte nach. Mal sehen.
> 
> Kannst dich ja melden mich würde es freuen.
> ...



Kettenschutzbleche? Was soll das sein? Ansonsten muss ich morgen wieder einmal lange arbeiten, Samstag ist dann Frauenausgleichstag und Sonntag morgen muss Rennrad gefahren werden wegen dem hier: http://www.cyklavaettern.com/Default.aspx?module=4&content=13&lang=SV&fwsite=3

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (26. Juni 2010)

Moin,

morgen früh um 09.30 Uhr geht es wieder am Bahnhof los. Es ist noch jemand mit dabei der seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr gefahren ist.

Wird also lockeres Tempo angesagt sein!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Deleted180027 (27. Juni 2010)

Hi Jens,


das ist ja echt doof, ich hab deine Nachricht erst eben gerade gelesen. Weil ich am Samstag die ganze Zeit mit dem Rad unterwegs war. Hab 90km geschafft !! An einem Tag. Heute hab ich Muskelkater, allerdings bin ich trotzdem noch mal 25km gefahren. Also insgesamt über 100km am Wochenende. Nur Radweg, nix Wald oder so, weil ich ja meine Kondition steigern wollte. War aber echt cool. Schade das ich deine nachricht erst so späte gelesen habe, hätte sicherlich ne Menge Spass gemacht.
Da ja das Wetter erst mal so schön bleiben soll, werden wir sicherlich wieder fahren irgendwann.
Werde ab jetzt mal öfter hier reinschauen.

PS.: Das Rad hat jetzt über 500km hinter sich.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo Tim,

hast Du am Freitag vormittag Zeit? Treffe mich mit weiteren Bikern gegen 11.00 Uhr im Sellingsloh. Wir müssten hier dann gegen 10.30 Uhr los.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Deleted180027 (29. Juli 2010)

Hi Jens,

schön wieder etwas von dir zu hören.
ganz ehrlich, ich würde sehr gerne, ob du mir das glaubst oder nicht, aber ich bin Vollberuftätig, das heist vollzeit. Es gibt also keine Chance sich während der Woche vor 18 uhr zu treffen. Leider fahre ich auch noch am Freitag zu meinen Eltern, dadurch bin ich auch am Wochenende nicht da.
Na ja es wird sicherlich der tag kommen, da werde ich dabei sein, aber während der woche ist das wie gesagt recht schwierig. 
Ich habe übrigens gerade die erste Inspektion machen lassen an meinem Bike, das ist jetzt wieder voll einsatzbereit. 

Ich hoffe wir bleiben in Kontakt. Die erste Fahrt mit dir war zwar extrem anstrengend aber megageil. 
Ist leider nur etwas schwierig momentan.
Sorry.

Bis dann und viele Grüsse und viel Spass


Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. Juli 2010)

Geht bei mir auch nur um diese Uhrzeit da Urlaub.


----------



## inkognito (30. Juli 2010)

In der Gegend um Vilsen war ich noch nie unterwegs (glaube ich) - ich würde mich da auch mal einklinken wollen, wenn Ihr mal vorzugsweise am WE oder ab 18 Uhr werktags loslegt.

Gruss, Matz


----------



## ohneworte (30. Juli 2010)

inkognito schrieb:


> In der Gegend um Vilsen war ich noch nie unterwegs (glaube ich) - ich würde mich da auch mal einklinken wollen, wenn Ihr mal vorzugsweise am WE oder ab 18 Uhr werktags loslegt.
> 
> Gruss, Matz



Das sollte hinzubekommen sein!


----------



## Deleted180027 (6. August 2010)

Hi Jens

So ich fahre morgen also Samstag auf jeden Fall wieder Bike, endlich die Pause war viel zu lang aber ging leider nicht anders.
Wenn du Lust hast dann meld dich einfach.
Kann jeder mitfahren.  Aber bitte nicht rasen..

Bis Dann

Tim


----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2010)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Hi Jens
> 
> So ich fahre morgen also Samstag auf jeden Fall wieder Bike, endlich die Pause war viel zu lang aber ging leider nicht anders.
> Wenn du Lust hast dann meld dich einfach.
> ...



Moin Tim,

habe ich Samstag zu spät gelesen. Wäre aber auch nicht mitgefahren, denn mir schmerzten die Beine noch von den 90 Kilometern Freitag Morgen und vom Fussball Freitag Abend!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Deleted180027 (9. August 2010)

Hallo Jens,

schön das du dich mal wieder meldest.
Du scheints ja gut unterwegs zu sein.
Ich war am Samstag gerade 50 km unterwegs. Hatte auch mal 100 geschafft, aber danach war ich danne echt Platt.
Vielleicht klappt ja ein Treffen am kommenden Samstag, mich würde es jedenfalls sehr freuen.

Also schöne Grüsse

Tim


----------



## ohneworte (10. August 2010)

Moin Tim,

ich bin leider von Montag bis einschließlich Sonntag Abend bei meinem Arbeitgeber eingespannt. Haben am kommendem WE Hausmesse, von daher bin ich nicht vor Ort!

Die Woche darauf sieht das wieder besser aus.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Deleted180027 (21. August 2010)

Hi Jens,

na wie sieht es aus ?
Haste lust morgen 22.8. ne Runde zu drehen ? meld dich mal

Bis Dann

Viele Grüsse

Tim


----------



## ohneworte (21. August 2010)

Nachmittags oder früher Abend? Morgens muss ich Fussball spielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted180027 (21. August 2010)

na ja hatte eher 12 Uhr bzw 14 Uhr gedacht. Was wäre denn das frühste was du könntest ?


----------



## ohneworte (21. August 2010)

Moin,

ich melde mich morgen Mittag noch ein mal wie ich das Punktspiel überstanden habe.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (22. August 2010)

Moin,

ich brauch erst einmal 2 Wochen Pause. Habe seit der letzten Fahrt Knieprobleme die sich heute morgen noch verschärft haben.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Deleted180027 (22. August 2010)

Schade... Na ja dann wünsch ich dir auf jeden Fall schon mal gute Besserung.
kannst dich ja mal wieder melden, wenn deine knie wieder bereit sind.
Ich habe gestern übrigens 60km geschafft. Das war echt ne schöne Tour.
Bin bis Nienburg und zurück gefahren.
Also:

Gute Besserunge  und bis Dann


Tim

PS.: Bist du eigentlich auch bei Facebook ?


----------



## ohneworte (22. August 2010)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Tim
> 
> PS.: Bist du eigentlich auch bei Facebook ?



Nö, auch kein Interesse daran!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (7. September 2010)

Moin,

wir kommen auch aus der Umgebung und haben schon zweimal ein bischen rund um den Heiligenberg gespielt. Kann uns einer der Locals vielleicht noch ein paar Tips geben wo man in der Nähe noch weitere schöne Trails mit ordentlich "Höhenmeter" findet.

Gerne nehmen wir auch das Angebot einer geführten Tour an, XC oder Enduro style.

Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (7. September 2010)

Moin,

das können wir uns gerne für das kommende WE vormerken.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (8. September 2010)

Ich kläre das mal mit den anderen ab, bei mir würde es Freitag nach der Arbeit (ab 17.00) oder am späten Sonntag Nachmittag passen. 

Wie sieht es unter der Woche aus, wir versuchen 3 mal die Woche zu fahren und gehen mit der dunklen Jahreszeit wieder auf Nightrides über, wäre das auch eine Option???

Gruß 

    M.


P.S.: Wenn das Wetter nicht total besch..... wird sind wir vielleicht heute Abend (ab ca 17.30) zum erkunden nochmal am Heiligenberg.


----------



## ohneworte (8. September 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Ich kläre das mal mit den anderen ab, bei mir würde es Freitag nach der Arbeit (ab 17.00) oder am späten Sonntag Nachmittag passen.
> 
> Wie sieht es unter der Woche aus, wir versuchen 3 mal die Woche zu fahren und gehen mit der dunklen Jahreszeit wieder auf Nightrides über, wäre das auch eine Option???
> 
> ...



Moin,

bin mit Beleuchtung sehr gut ausgestattet!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (9. September 2010)

Na super, dann steht ja einem Ausflug in das Vilsener Umland nichts mehr im Weg, muß nur noch mit den Kollegen abklären wann es am besten past.

Trotz aller Wetterwarnungen sind wir gestern doch noch los, mit Regenklamotten und Enduros bewaffnet haben wir den Wald rund um den Heiligengerg weiter erkundet. Nach einer Stunde waren wir aber so nass das wir zurück zum Parkplatz sind, geplant ist aber auf jeden Fall das wir einmal pro Woche in diesem Revier unterwegs sein wollen.


Gruß

     M.


----------



## ohneworte (9. September 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Na super, dann steht ja einem Ausflug in das Vilsener Umland nichts mehr im Weg, muß nur noch mit den Kollegen abklären wann es am besten past.
> 
> Trotz aller Wetterwarnungen sind wir gestern doch noch los, mit Regenklamotten und Enduros bewaffnet haben wir den Wald rund um den Heiligengerg weiter erkundet. Nach einer Stunde waren wir aber so nass das wir zurück zum Parkplatz sind, geplant ist aber auf jeden Fall das wir einmal pro Woche in diesem Revier unterwegs sein wollen.
> 
> ...





Moin,

denkt bitte daran das Biker in dem Bereich nur geduldet sind. Also bittte nutzt ausschließlich die Trails und fahrt defensiv und vorrausschauend.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (9. September 2010)

Hallo,

das versteht sich doch von selbst, wir sind schon alle aus dem Rabaukenalter raus.

Bin schon ganz gespannt was es bei euch noch so nettes zu befahren gibt, ich peile gerade den nächsten Mittwoch an um bei euch wieder unterwegs zu sein. Werde aber erst morgen genaueres wissen wenn die Kollegen von ihren Dienstreisen wieder da sind.

Gruß

    M.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (10. September 2010)

Hallo,

wir sind am nächsten Mittwoch nach der Arbeit wieder in Bruchhausen, hättest Du dann Zeit für eine geführte Tour durch die Umgebung?


Gruß

     M.


----------



## Deleted180027 (10. September 2010)

Hi

ich bin jetzt auch wieder da, war auch dienstlich unterwegs.
Wennn es passt komme ich dann evtl auch mal mit. Nur bin ich was speed und technik angeht eher noch am Anfang. Mal sehen ob es was wird.

Grüsse

Tim


----------



## ohneworte (11. September 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir sind am nächsten Mittwoch nach der Arbeit wieder in Bruchhausen, hättest Du dann Zeit für eine geführte Tour durch die Umgebung?
> 
> ...



MOin,

Mittwoch bin ich wahrscheinlich nicht vor 21.00 Uhr zu Hause (Ordertermine). Von daher sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Ich werde gleich noch mal eine Runde drehen.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (12. September 2010)

Moin, 

Dienstag oder Donnerstag Abend wäre aber durchaus im Bereich de Möglichen um die Wälder unsicher zu machen!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (16. September 2010)

Hallo,

die Arbeit hat mal wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und es war nix mit biken in den letzten Tagen. Bin auch auch die nächste Woche voll eingespannt, so das nur das übernächste Wochenende 25./26. als nächste Option bleibt. Da wären wir allerdings zeitlich sehr flexibel und könnten uns fast zu jeden Tag- oder Nachtzeit für einen Ausritt treffen.

Btw, ein Kollege aus der Gegend hat mir geraten auch mal in Richtung Sellingsloh/Gehlbergen zu fahren, da würde es auch einige nette Trails geben. Lohnt sich das oder kannt jemand was dazu sagen???

Gruß

    M.


----------



## ohneworte (16. September 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Arbeit hat mal wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und es war nix mit biken in den letzten Tagen. Bin auch auch die nächste Woche voll eingespannt, so das nur das übernächste Wochenende 25./26. als nächste Option bleibt. Da wären wir allerdings zeitlich sehr flexibel und könnten uns fast zu jeden Tag- oder Nachtzeit für einen Ausritt treffen.
> 
> ...



Moin,

ich bin derzeit auch jeden Tag von morgens an bis 22.00 Uhr am Arbeiten und am WE wieder komplett auf Messe in der Nähe von FFM.

Und Sellingsloh gehört definitiv zu den bevorzugten Strecken!!!! Ohne diesen ist der Bereich um das Vilser Holz/Heiligenberg ja viel zu klein!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (16. September 2010)

Dann werden wir am 25./26. mal eine weitläufigere und längere Tour in dem Bereich machen.

Falls jemand mitfahren will soll er sich hier melden und wir können Zeit und Treffpunkt vereinbaren.


Gruß  

   M.


----------



## ohneworte (16. September 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Dann werden wir am 25./26. mal eine weitläufigere und längere Tour in dem Bereich machen.
> 
> Falls jemand mitfahren will soll er sich hier melden und wir können Zeit und Treffpunkt vereinbaren.
> 
> ...



Da sieht das gut aus!


----------



## taifun (16. September 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin derzeit auch jeden Tag von morgens an bis 22.00 Uhr am Arbeiten und am WE wieder komplett auf Messe in der Nähe von FFM.
> 
> ...



ohhhh

PS:Waldkater wartet


----------



## ohneworte (16. September 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> ohhhh
> 
> PS:Waldkater wartet



Waldkater Melchiorshausen?


----------



## taifun (16. September 2010)

Nöö,der andere im geilen Trailgebiet


----------



## ohneworte (16. September 2010)

Flach passt bei meinem derzeitigen Trainingszustand deutlich besser!


----------



## taifun (16. September 2010)

okay,dann roadbike...große Meerrunde. Ist auch was feines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (21. September 2010)

Nabend,

wie sieht es am Samstag Nachmittag mit biken rund um Bruchhausen aus???


Gruß

    M.


----------



## ohneworte (22. September 2010)

Interesse vorhanden, Uhrzeit?


----------



## Trail-Seeker (23. September 2010)

Ich könnte um 14.00 vor Ort sein.


----------



## ohneworte (23. September 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Ich könnte um 14.00 vor Ort sein.



Die Zeit wäre für mich i.O.. Jedoch nur locker und 1 1/2 Stunden maximal würden reichen.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (24. September 2010)

Super, entspricht auch genau meinen Erwartungen, treffen auf dem Parklplatz Heiligenberg bevor man zur Mühle kommt???


----------



## ohneworte (24. September 2010)

Treffpunkt wäre für mich in Ordnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (25. September 2010)

Ok, dann bis gleich


----------



## ohneworte (25. September 2010)

Bis Gleich!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (25. September 2010)

War eine schöne Runde heute, bin schon auf das nächste mal gespannt mehr zu sehen.

Momentan sieht es so aus das es das übernächste Wochenende werden wird.


----------



## ohneworte (25. September 2010)

Ich bin aller Vorraussicht nach dabei!


----------



## ohneworte (29. September 2010)

Moin,

Freitag wird in Broksen wieder gefahren. Genauere Infos über den Thread Nienburg und Umgebung!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (30. September 2010)

Danke für die Info, 

bin aber nicht dabei da noch im Urlaub in Italien 

Nächste Woche können wir wieder im Schlamm wühlen


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Danke für die Info,
> 
> bin aber nicht dabei da noch im Urlaub in Italien
> 
> Nächste Woche können wir wieder im Schlamm wühlen



Urlaub? Was ist das? Ich quäle mich zur Zeit mit 60-70 Stundenwochen rum!

Aber Schlammwühlen kommende Woche hört sich schon mal gut an!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (3. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

jemand für einen schnellen Ausritt vor Ort?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (4. Oktober 2010)

So bin wieder im Lande,

wir kommen am Sonntag Vormittag nach Bruchhausen zum biken, jemand Interesse????

Wir können uns auch woanders in der Gegend treffen, wir sind für Vorschläge offen.


Gruß

     M.


----------



## ohneworte (4. Oktober 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> So bin wieder im Lande,
> 
> wir kommen am Sonntag Vormittag nach Bruchhausen zum biken, jemand Interesse????
> 
> ...



Moin,

ich wäre dabei, ruhig eine 2-3 Stundenrunde!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (6. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag Vormittag, so um 10.30 rum, können wir uns gerne für eine längere Ausfahrt treffen.

Welchen Treffpunkt schlägst Du vor???


Gruß
     M.


----------



## ohneworte (6. Oktober 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Sonntag Vormittag, so um 10.30 rum, können wir uns gerne für eine längere Ausfahrt treffen.
> 
> Welchen Treffpunkt schlägst Du vor???
> 
> ...



Hi,

Bruchhausen-Vilsen Parkplatz Wiehebad.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (7. Oktober 2010)

Ok,

dann bis Sonntag, bleibt es bei der Ansage mit der großen Runde?

Gruß

     M.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Oktober 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> dann bis Sonntag, bleibt es bei der Ansage mit der großen Runde?
> 
> ...



Ich gehe davon aus!

Gruss


----------



## Trail-Seeker (9. Oktober 2010)

Alles klar dann bis morgen um 10.30.


Gruß

     M.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (10. Oktober 2010)

Richte dich mal auf etwa 10.45 ein, wir werden hier mit etwas Verspätung weg kommen.


Gruß

    M.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (10. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schöner Ausritt heute, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt sind wir am nächsten Wochenende wieder am Start.


Bis denne

      M.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Ausritt heute, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt sind wir am nächsten Wochenende wieder am Start.
> 
> 
> Bis denne
> ...



Passt!


----------



## ohneworte (15. Oktober 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Ausritt heute, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt sind wir am nächsten Wochenende wieder am Start.
> 
> 
> Bis denne
> ...



Moin,

wie sieht es am WE aus?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (16. Oktober 2010)

Wir sind morgen ab 14.00 am Schwimmbad, wir werden uns aber nur im dortigen Bereich sowie am Forsthaus rumtreiben. Bin noch nicht wieder ganz fit und es kommen zwei Anfänger mit, die bei unserer üblichen Runde nach der Hälfte schon tot wären.

Gruß

     M.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

ich bin heute morgen bereits ein wenig mit den Crossern in Barrien unterwegs gewesen. Um 14.00 Uhr wollte ich mit dem Radfahren bereits durch sein.

Zudem ist im Vilser Holz und am Heiligenberg Sonntag nachmittags mir in der Regel zu viel los.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja Heiligenberg war etwas voll wir sind dann auch gleich wieder zurück zum Vilser Holz, da war es aber total leer und wir hatten unseren Spaß. Unsere Anfänger waren damit konditionstechnisch aber auch schon voll bedient 


Wir sind erst wieder in zwei Wochen in der Gegend, nächstes Wochenende steht es mal Trail Riding im Harz auf dem Program


Gruß

        M.


----------



## Deleted180027 (17. Oktober 2010)

Hi Trailseeker,

ich würde gerne auch mal mitfahren.
Meldet Euch mal wieder wenn ihr in der Nähe seid, ich komme ja schliesslich aus bruchhausen-visen... Allerdings wird es ja jetzt auch kälter na ja mal sehen

Freu mich schon

Bis Dann

Tim


----------



## ohneworte (17. Oktober 2010)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Hi Trailseeker,
> 
> ich würde gerne auch mal mitfahren.
> Meldet Euch mal wieder wenn ihr in der Nähe seid, ich komme ja schliesslich aus bruchhausen-visen... Allerdings wird es ja jetzt auch kälter na ja mal sehen
> ...



Moin Tim,

Hast Du mich letzten Sonntag an der Ampelkreuzung erkannt?

Grüsse 
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (18. Oktober 2010)

Kälte, was ist das???

Dagegen helfen zwei Dinge, warme Klamotten und/oder Bewegung...

Wir fahren in der Regel das ganze Jahr durch egal bei welchem Wetter, sobald wir wissen wann wir in Bruchhausen wieder eine Runde drehen werd ich es dich hier wissen lassen.

Unter der Woche (ab ca 19.00) kann man ja jetzt auch wieder schön auf Night-Rides gehen, da machen die Trails gleich doppel soviel Spaß. Mal schaun vielleicht geht ja was nächste Woche.

Gruß

    M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted180027 (18. Oktober 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Tim,
> 
> Hast Du mich letzten Sonntag an der Ampelkreuzung erkannt?
> 
> ...


 

Hi Jens,


also erhrlich gesagt sehr spät.. Erst als du los gefahren bist in deinem schicken schwarzen Auto. War das deine Frau neben dir ?
Hab da aber leider nicht so sehr drauf geachtet. War mit meinen Gedanken wohl wo anders. 

Was geht denn bei dir ?

Grüsse

Tim


----------



## Deleted180027 (18. Oktober 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Kälte, was ist das???
> 
> Dagegen helfen zwei Dinge, warme Klamotten und/oder Bewegung...
> 
> ...


 
Na ja also bei unter 10 °C ist das doch etwas kalt finde ich, vor allem am Anfang, und da es hier ja kaum Berge gibt wird einem dann auch nicht wirklich warm....


----------



## Trail-Seeker (18. Oktober 2010)

Dann wird das wohl dieses Jahr nix mehr mit uns, ich glaube jedenfalls nicht das wir so schnell wieder Temperaturen über 10°C haben werden. 

Oder Du kommst vielleicht mal mit auf ein Tour in den Harz, da wird sich schon die eine oder andere Erhebung finden lassen die einem ganz warm ums Herz werden läst 

Gruß

    M.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Oktober 2010)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Hi Jens,
> 
> 
> also erhrlich gesagt sehr spät.. Erst als du los gefahren bist in deinem schicken schwarzen Auto. War das deine Frau neben dir ?
> ...



Hi Tim,

ja das war sie! Und was die Temperaturen betrifft da bekommen wir Dich bei uns im Wald schon zum schwitzen. Musst Du nur ausprobieren! Ich bin im Januar auch bei minus 10 Grad mit dem MTB unterwegs gewesen!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (20. Oktober 2010)

Wie sieht es nächste Woche mit einem gepflegtem Night Ride aus?



Gruß

    M.


----------



## ohneworte (20. Oktober 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Wie sieht es nächste Woche mit einem gepflegtem Night Ride aus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hört sich durchaus gut an!


----------



## Deleted180027 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich mach da nicht mit, ist mir zu gefährlich. sorry.
Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spass.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Oktober 2010)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Ich mach da nicht mit, ist mir zu gefährlich. sorry.
> Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spass.


ß
Bei Temperaturen unter 10 Grad?


----------



## Trail-Seeker (21. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht hat er ja Angst das er von wilden Tieren gefressen wird 

Na ja, wie ich schon gesagt habe das wird dieses Jahr nix mehr mit ihm.


Ab Mittwoch sieht es bei uns ganz gut aus für den Night Ride, würde dir das passen Jens?


Gruß

   M.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er ja Angst das er von wilden Tieren gefressen wird
> 
> Na ja, wie ich schon gesagt habe das wird dieses Jahr nix mehr mit ihm.
> 
> ...



Mittwoch wäre der einzige passende Tag meinerseits!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

morgen um 13.30 geht es zu einer ca. 2-Stundentour ab Bahnhof Broksen.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (25. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

wir waren mal wieder schön 2 Tage im Harz unterwegs und haben dort ordentlich die Trails gerockt 

Die Beine sind noch ordentlich schwer, bis Mittwoch sollte das aber Geschichte sein so das einem Ausritt in die Nacht nix im Wege stehen sollte.


Gruß

     M.


P.S.: Wir haben am Samstag noch jemanden aus NI getroffen, Nico mit einem Scott Ransom, kennst Du den?


----------



## ohneworte (25. Oktober 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir waren mal wieder schön 2 Tage im Harz unterwegs und haben dort ordentlich die Trails gerockt
> 
> ...



Moin,

Nico aus Nienburg sagt mir so erst einmal nichts. Wann wollen wir denn am Mittwoch Abend loslegen?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (26. Oktober 2010)

Nabend,

mit morgen Abend wird das nix, hab zuviel auf der Arbeit zu tun

Gruß

    M.


----------



## ohneworte (26. Oktober 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> mit morgen Abend wird das nix, hab zuviel auf der Arbeit zu tun
> 
> ...



Schade!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (27. Oktober 2010)

Ja, wurmt mich auch ganz gewaltig, würde es aber nicht schaffen vor 20.00 das Bike ins Auto zu wuppen und dann nach Bruchhausen zu fahren.

Wir peilen nun Sonntag Vormittag an um wieder eine schöne Runde zu drehen.

Gruß

     M.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Oktober 2010)

Da will die Truppe aus Hassel auch herkommen und den Kameraden aus Riede werde ich auch mal ansprechen!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (28. Oktober 2010)

Wir wollen um 11.00 vor Ort sein, so wie es aussieht werden wir mit 3 bis 4 Leute da sein.

Treffpunkt wieder am Schwimmbad?


Gruß

       M.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

11.00 Uhr am Wiehebad ist O.K.!

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

wir könnten uns auch um 11.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz im Sellingsloh treffen, da die Truppe aus Hassel mit dem Rad von Hoya aus erscheint (wahrscheinlich zu dritt) und dann da vorbei muss.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (30. Oktober 2010)

Parkplatz Selligsloh um 11.00 geht klar, ich gehe mal davon aus das der eindeutig beschrieben bzw. zu finden ist.

Kannst mir ja nochmal eine kleine Beschreibung zukommen lassen.


Gruß

   M.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2010)

Hier ist er zu finden: http://www.hoya-weser.de/index.php?id=400


----------



## Trail-Seeker (1. November 2010)

Hallo Jens,

steht eigentlich dein RAM zum Verkauf, ich hätte da einen Kollegen der genau sowas sucht.


Gruß

    M.


----------



## ohneworte (5. November 2010)

Moin,

war irgend jemand von Euch heute im Vilser Holz und am Heiligenberg unterwegs? Ich habe dort frische MTB-Spuren im Laub (und im Sand) entdeckt.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (6. November 2010)

Moin,

wir waren diese Woche nur in Verden und Umgebung unterwegs, vor nächstem Wochenende wird das auch mit uns nix, aber dann ... 

Gruß

    M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. November 2010)

Moin,

bin gerade von einer sonnigen aber auch schlammigen und rutschigen Tour zurück. Habe unterwegs noch eine mir unbekannte 4er-Truppe im Wald getroffen.

Vermute deren Herkunft aus Bremen da ich nicht wüsste wer sonst mit einem von Freyrad zusammengestellten MTB unterwegs sein sollte.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## *guru* (6. November 2010)

Fährt morgen jemand ne gemütliche Tour? Bin neu in Bremen und habe keine ahnung wos hier hergeht .
mfg Yannick


----------



## ohneworte (6. November 2010)

Moin,

morgen früh 10.00 Uhr ab Bahnhof Bruchhausen-Vilsen geht es auf Tour!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## *guru* (6. November 2010)

Haste vllt noch ne genaue Adresse oder ist das an der Bahnhofstr. in Vilsen ?
Gruß Yannick


----------



## ohneworte (6. November 2010)

*guru* schrieb:


> Haste vllt noch ne genaue Adresse oder ist das an der Bahnhofstr. in Vilsen ?
> Gruß Yannick



Hi,

das ist der Übergang von der Bahnhofstrasse auf die Lange Strasse direkt am Kreisel! Hinter dem Restaurant "Alter Bahnhof" befindet sich auf der anderen Schieneseite eine Überdachung für den Güterbahnhof.

Wir kommen dann vom Grundstück Lange Strasse 3.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## *guru* (6. November 2010)

Danke, aber morgen werd ichs wohl doch nicht schaffen um 10 dahinzukommen, aber vllt beim nächsten mal.
Yannick


----------



## Trail-Seeker (7. November 2010)

Hi,

super Wetter heute, aber die Enduro wird im Keller bleiben müssen 

Am nächsten Wochenende wollen wir aber wieder los, gibt es schon Pläne?
Bruchhausen/Sellingsloh oder mal die Jungs in Nienburg besuchen, last uns wissen wo ihr fahrt und wir sind dabei 

Unter Umständen kriegen wir auch noch einen Night-Ride diese Woche eingeschoben, Mittwoch wäre dann der Tag der Tage.


Gruß 

    M.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (10. November 2010)

Wie sieht es mit Sonntag aus, hätte Lust auf eine große Runde Vilser Holz Sellingsloh und wieder zurück. 


Gruß

     M.


----------



## ohneworte (10. November 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Sonntag aus, hätte Lust auf eine große Runde Vilser Holz Sellingsloh und wieder zurück.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Sehr gerne doch!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (13. November 2010)

Sonntag um 11.00 am Parplatz Wiehebad, wer Lust hat mit uns zu fahren ist herzlich eingeladen.

Die angepeilte Runde wäre Vilser Holz, Heiligenberg, rüber ins Sellingsloh und wieder zurück. Gefahren wird bei jedem Wetter, Geschwindigkeit variabel je nach Gruppenzusammensetzung.


Gruß

     M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. November 2010)

Moin,

schaftt Ihr das vielleicht ein wenig früher ans Wiehebad? Ich werde hier bei mir um 10.30 Uhr abgeholt und wir wären gegen 10.35 am Wiehebad.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (13. November 2010)

Ok, geht klar wir sind gegen 10.35 am Schwimmbadparkplatz.

Gruß

   M.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (14. November 2010)

Wir sind leider zu spät gekommen, da noch was dazwischen kam und dann auch noch einige Sonntagsfahrer die Anreise verzögerten.

Ich hoffe ihr hattet viel Spaß, wir waren nur zwar 2 Stunden unterwegs aber haben uns gut verausgabt.

Nächstes Wochenende neus Glück, bis denne.....


Gruß

     M.


----------



## ohneworte (14. November 2010)

Hi,

ich war auch nicht da weil ich vergessen hatte das wir ein Fussballpunktspiel austragen mussten.

Ich glaube aber das ihr mir mit Paul's Mondeo gegen 12.30 im Sellingsloh auf der Rückfahrt entgegengekommen seid.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (14. November 2010)

Ne das waren wir nicht, zu der Zeit waren wir noch im Sattel. 

Gruß

   M.


----------



## ohneworte (14. November 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Ne das waren wir nicht, zu der Zeit waren wir noch im Sattel.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> M.



Hm,

und ich bin kurz nach 13.00 Uhr auch noch mal in den Sattel gestiegen. Da hätten wir uns ja fast noch im Wald getroffen.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## De-Ouh (18. November 2010)

Hallo zuammen,

RoteSora erzählte, dass sich am Sonntag eine Runde ab WW anbahnt. Gibt es schon Details?

Viele Grüße 
De-Ouh


----------



## Hobb (19. November 2010)

moin D.-O.,

ja, jibbet

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7765382#post7765382


----------



## De-Ouh (20. November 2010)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (20. November 2010)

Moin moin,

wir ziehen morgen um 15.00 vom Wiehebad los, Vilser Holz, Heiligenberg, Sellingsloh und zurück. Nicht zu schnell da wir diesmal einen Frischling dabei haben 

Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann gerne mitkommen.

Gruß

   M.


----------



## ohneworte (20. November 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> wir ziehen morgen um 15.00 vom Wiehebad los, Vilser Holz, Heiligenberg, Sellingsloh und zurück. Nicht zu schnell da wir diesmal einen Frischling dabei haben
> 
> ...



Moin,

nicht zu schnell wäre O.K! Mal schauen ob der späte Zeitpunkt meiner Frau in den Kram passt. Melde mich hierzu noch mal.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (21. November 2010)

Schön wars mal wieder bei euch, nette Leute haben im Vilser Holz sogar einige Wege vom Laub befreit.

Nächste Woche sind wir wieder da, also bis denne.

Gruß

   M.


----------



## ohneworte (21. November 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Schön wars mal wieder bei euch, nette Leute haben im Vilser Holz sogar einige Wege vom Laub befreit.
> 
> Nächste Woche sind wir wieder da, also bis denne.
> 
> ...



Jepp,

das war gestern bereits entfernt. Ansonsten war ich heute morgen bereits um 10.00 Uhr mit dem Barny gut 2 Stunden unterwegs!

Ansonsten bis kommendes Wochenende!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (24. November 2010)

So, Sonntag Nachmittag werden wir wieder aufkreuzen aber sicherlich nicht vor 16.00, wird also ein into the night ride.

Gruß

    M.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (27. November 2010)

Wir sind morgen um 16.00 am Parkplatz Wiehebad.

Gruß

    M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (27. November 2010)

Mal schauen was morgen so geht!


----------



## Deleted180027 (28. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,


wenn ich mich auch mal wieder einschalten darf, also das geht ja hier echt ab. Ich wollte ja nur fragen was so los ist hier von wegen Mountainbike. Jetzt hat der Thread schon 6 Seiten. Respekt  
Ich war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs, aber ich weis echt nicht, wie Ihr das aushalten könnt.
Also mir sind heute war ja nur ca 1 Std, die Hände abgefroren. Das geht ja mal GAR NICHT. Echt hut ab. Also für mich  ist das wirklich nichts. 
Ihr scheint ja echt Hart im Nehmen zu sein. Also ich werde dann wohl warten bis die warmen Sonnenstrahlen wieder kommen.

Was habt ihr eigentlich alle für Bikes ? Wie schwer und wie lange habt ihr die.
Fahrt ihr auch in den Alpen oder in Österreich oder macht ihr auch geführte Touren ?
Habt ihr schon mal ein Rennen gefahren.
Was war euer heftigster Sturz ?
Würde mich ja mal echt interessieren.
Seit ihr bei Facebook ? 

Freue mich auf Eure Antworten.

Bis dann 

Cube_Reaction ( doofer Nickname ich weis) aber Real Name ist ja Tim....


----------



## ohneworte (28. November 2010)

Moin Tim,

zuallererst solltest Du Dir Winterhandschuhe besorgen... dann klappt's auch mit dem Winterbiken!

Ich war heute morgen mit dem Barny 2 1/2 Stunden unterwegs und meine Finger waren nicht kalt!


Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Deleted180027 (28. November 2010)

Ja Winterhandschuhe habe ich schon, aber vielleicht nicht die richtigen. Was hast du denn für welche ?


----------



## ohneworte (28. November 2010)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Ja Winterhandschuhe habe ich schon, aber vielleicht nicht die richtigen. Was hast du denn für welche ?



Ich habe 3 Paar Winterhandschuhe, 2 von Adidas (werden jetzt unter dem Namen Mavic verkauft) und eines von Chiba.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (29. November 2010)

@Tim

Wie hier schon mal gesagt, schlechtes Wetter gibt es nicht, nur die falschen Klamotten. 
Aber das wichtigste überhaupt, der innere Schweinehund muß überwunden werden und dann klappts auch mit dem Spaß haben.

Zu Deinen Fragen
1. Für jeden Anwendungsfall das richtige 
5. Niemals :kotz:

Gruß

   M.


----------



## ohneworte (29. November 2010)

Ach ja,

zu 5. habe ich die gleiche Meinung wie der Trail-Seeker!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (29. November 2010)

Nach dem gestrigen Night Ride war ich heute nochmal alleine unterwegs und es war super, kein Mensch weit und breit, hatte alle Trails ganz für mich.

Habe dann noch Rainer und Stephan getroffen mit denen ich eigentlich schon heute Morgen los wollte, aber kam mal wieder was dazwischen 

Ach ja, hatte noch einen netten Plausch mit dem guten Geist des Waldes der so eifrig das Laub von den Wegen fegt.

Wir sind dann wieder am Sonntag am Start, mal schaun ob es dann mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt was wird.

Gruß

    M.


----------



## ohneworte (29. November 2010)

Moin,

das sollten wir nachdem ich heute erst gegen 15.30 Uhr aus Hannover zurück war hinbekommen.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Diamondbacker (29. November 2010)

Moin Marko,
Jo den fleissigen Waldgeist und seinen Vierbeinigen Helfer haben wir auch getroffen.
Schade das es bei Dir nicht früher geklappt hat. Naja, nächstes mal.
Ich hatte vorhin noch etwas vergessen:
Meinem Kumpel haben irgendwelche Gauner sein MTB in Verden geklaut.
Der Dussel hatte sein Bike abgestellt und für einen kurzen Moment aus den Augen gelassen. Im Austausch haben Sie Ihm ein rostiges Hollandrad überlassen.
Details: Alurahmen natur klarlackiert ohne Dekor. Ausstattung Deore komplett schwarz. Auffällig dürfte die schwarze Rock-Shox Pilot sein.
Die Chance das er es jemals wiederbekommt dürfte gering sein, aber vielleicht fällt es jemanden von Euch ins Auge.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2010)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Moin Marko,
> Jo den fleissigen Waldgeist und seinen Vierbeinigen Helfer haben wir auch getroffen.
> Schade das es bei Dir nicht früher geklappt hat. Naja, nächstes mal.
> Ich hatte vorhin noch etwas vergessen:
> ...



Vor allem sorgt er bereits seit Jahren dafür!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (30. November 2010)

Mittwoch nach der Arbeit sind wir zum Night Ride wieder da, genaue Uhrzeit kann ich allerdings erst morgen sagen, wird aber wohl so zwischen 17.00 und 18.00 sein.

Gruß

M.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (2. Dezember 2010)

Schön war es mal wieder, aber es fängt so langsam an etwas frisch zu werden 

Sonntag dann wieder bei Tageslicht.

Gruß

  M.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

jemand Lust auf eine Runde am Sonntag, war eine Woche nicht mehr auf dem Rad wegen :kotz: und muß mal wieder ordentlich schwitzen.


Gruß

 M.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Dezember 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jemand Lust auf eine Runde am Sonntag, war eine Woche nicht mehr auf dem Rad wegen :kotz: und muß mal wieder ordentlich schwitzen.
> 
> ...



Ich, Ich, Ich! 






















Ach habe ich schon geschrieben das ich Interesse habe?


----------



## ohneworte (11. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

ich war gerade eine Runde im Wald biken. An einigen Stellen ist das Ganze noch etwas grenzwertig, aber bis morgen ist das alles weg.

Also wer hat morgen Bock auf eine Runde Schlammwühlen in den heimischen Gefilden?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (11. Dezember 2010)

Ja unbedingt, kann aber erst nach dem Mittagessen, muß vorher noch auf der Baustelle etwas wühlen.

Gruß

M.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Ja unbedingt, kann aber erst nach dem Mittagessen, muß vorher noch auf der Baustelle etwas wühlen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> M.



14.00 Uhr am Wiehebad?


----------



## Trail-Seeker (12. Dezember 2010)

Mein Plan für heute ist um 14.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am Wiehebad zu sein und dann eine Runde über die üblichen Trails zu drehen.

Gruß

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2010)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jemand Lust auf eine Runde am Sonntag, war eine Woche nicht mehr auf dem Rad wegen :kotz: und muß mal wieder ordentlich schwitzen.
> 
> ...



Moin,

ich weiss wovon Du gesprchen hast. Ich hatte von Dienstag auf Mittwoch nicht nur sprichwörtlich einen Sch....tag!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hey Jungs, komme aus Bremen Osterholz, kann ich mich bei euch anschliessen, bzw. gibt es in meinem Bereich auch ein paar schöne Trails?


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2010)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, komme aus Bremen Osterholz, kann ich mich bei euch anschliessen, bzw. gibt es in meinem Bereich auch ein paar schöne Trails?



Moin Jolly,

ja aber sicher gibt es sie hier. Rund um Bruchhausen-Vilsen gibt es die besten Trails im Umkries von HB. Nur leider musst Du von Osterholz aus ca. 35 Kilometer Richtung Süden fahren.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (27. Dezember 2010)

35km... km das klingt nicht so weit.

Würdest du dich auch als Guide mal anbieten?


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2010)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> 35km... km das klingt nicht so weit.
> 
> Würdest du dich auch als Guide mal anbieten?



Selbstverständlich ja! Treffpunkte zum Teil auch hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451879&page=18


----------



## Trail-Seeker (28. Dezember 2010)

Willkommen im Norden,

hat mich auch vor fast 15 Jahren hier hoch verschlagen.

Du wirst kaum bessere Trails um Bremen herum finden als die in Bruchhausen und im Sellingsloh.

Bis denne 

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-harry (3. Januar 2011)

Moin Jungs, 
bin noch nicht lange im Forum und eben in Euren coolen Thread gestolpert. 
Ich komme aus Lilienthal und habe mir soeben ein CUBE LTD Race zugelegt. Bin bisher nur Crossbike gefahren, daher als Anfäng.. oder sagen wir besser Quereinsteiger  zu bezeichnen?

Ich habe es nicht weit nach Worpswede mit dem gewaltigen über 50 in Worten fünfzig Meter hohen Weyher Berg. 
Da kenne ich mich eigentlich ganz gut aus, und wenn das Gebiet auch klein ist, lässt sich da sicher ne kleine Tour hoch und runter, hin zurück..und rundherum zusammen stellen, mit anschließendem Cappuccino in der örtlichen guten Eisdiele.

Ist von Euch schon mal jemand dort gefahren?

Bruchhausen Vilsen ist echt super, würde gerne mal mitfahren mit Euch,... wollte nur bevor ich das Rad das erste mal fahre die Shimano Deore FC-M532 Kurbel gegen eine SLX oder XT austauschen um sie noch als neu verkaufen zu können, oder wird man sowas nicht los?

Gruß an die Bremer und umzu.

Rolf


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2011)

Moin,

ja am Weyher Berg in Worpswede war ich auch schon. Ist nur schon eine ganze Weile her aufgrund der Anreise.

Sicherlich wirst Du die Kurbel verkaufen können, nur viel Geld wird die nicht erzielen können und dann höchstens im Neuzustand!

Ansonsten Herzlich Willkommen!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Hobb (3. Januar 2011)

Willkommen im Forum, Rolf.

Ist egal was für ein Einsteiger, bloß nix mit tiefem Einstieg.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Januar 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum, Rolf.
> 
> Ist egal was für ein Einsteiger, bloß nix mit tiefem Einstieg.



Da ist ja der komplette Haufen Bekloppter!


----------



## Hobb (3. Januar 2011)

nö, einer fehlt auf dem Foto. Den hamma ma kurz verloren. Ist halt recht weitläufig am Weyerberg.


----------



## Deleted180027 (9. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute,


ich bin wieder da.... Juhu. 
Ich hoffe, ihr hattet alle schöne Weihnachten und seit gut ins neue jahr gekommen.
In diesem Jahr möchte ich mich Euch anschliessen und soviel wie möglich mein Bike nutzen. Letztes jahr war das einfach zu wenig. Ich habe jetzt übrigens auch ne cam (ist leider momentan kaputt, wird aber bald repariert sein) und nen navi. 
Ich bin bereit, für Eure Abenteuer.
Achso das problem ist nur noch die Temperatur drausen, habe leider nicht die richtigen Klamotten, aber irgendwas wird sich da sicherlich basteln lassen.

Am Besten geht es bei mir am Wochenende, während der Woche immer nur ab 18 Uhr  ja auch ich muss leider hart arbeiten, wie jeder von euch)

So ich wollte Euch nur wissen, lassen ich habe diesen Thread nicht aus den Augen verloren. 

So bis demnächst mal wieder.

bis dann

Tim


----------



## Deleted180027 (9. Januar 2011)

Für den fall das es jemanden interessieren sollte, hier einige Videos von mir.

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7655914/Fallschirm_springen

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7265567/Adria_Tour_2009_Kaernten_Oesterreich_Teil_3_4

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7263470/Adria_Tour_2009_Kaernten_Oesterreich_Teil_4_4

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7260261/Adria_Tour_2009_Kaernten_Oesterreich_Teil_2_4

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7256378/Adria_Tour_2009_Kaernten_Oesterreich_Teil_1_4



Mal sehen ob ihr erratet wer ich bin ? gg


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2011)

Der Fallschirm...




Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Für den fall das es jemanden interessieren sollte, hier einige Videos von mir.
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7655914/Fallschirm_springen
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted180027 (9. Januar 2011)

Danke!!

ich weiss.. aber war nen Geschenk meines Bruders....
War echt ne unheimliche erfahrung.
Sollte man wirklich mal gemacht haben

Aber wenn Brillenträger dann bitte VORHER gut fest machen oder gar nicht erst mit nehmen die Brille sonst hat man da nur noch eins im kopf, wie im Video zu sehen...


----------



## BBK (12. Januar 2011)

Moin Leute verkaufe leider wegen Hobby Aufgabe mein Radon Bike:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/radon-qlt-pro,-profi-bike,-vollgefederter-rahmen,-mountainbike/17764919

Vielleicht hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted180027 (14. Januar 2011)

Wieso was ist passier ?? wie kommst du zu diesem traurigen Schritt ?


----------



## BBK (14. Januar 2011)

Ach hat mehrere gründe, ich hab ne menge hobbys und hatte schon immer Probleme mit meinen Handgelenken.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Januar 2011)

Nur ist das hier nicht der Bikemarkt!


----------



## Deleted180027 (6. März 2011)

Was geht bei Euch ?? Seid ihr wieder unterwegs rund um Vilsen ?


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2011)

Cube_Reaction schrieb:


> Was geht bei Euch ?? Seid ihr wieder unterwegs rund um Vilsen ?



Moin Tim,

gerade heute wieder im Wald gewesen!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Deleted180027 (6. März 2011)

Hey, schön wieder was von dir zu hören.
Du sag mal, welcher Helm wäre denn gut ? Ich muss mir nen neuen kaufen, weil ich ja endlich meine cam in Betrieb nehmen möchte und die kann ich auf meinem jetzigen leider nicht befestigen.
Haste da ne Idee ?

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir mal wieder ne Runde drehen.


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2011)

Moin Tim,

ich persönlich fahre gerne Helme von Giro. Gibt aber auch noch andere gute Markenhelme. Solltest Du mal nach Minden kommen schau mal bei Jockel (www.powerslide-minden.de) rein. 

Der hat eine riesige Auswahl und ist topfit in der Beratung!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Deleted180027 (17. März 2011)

hi,

wer geht von Euch am Samstag biken ? Ich bin dabei!. Freue mich über angebote...

Bis dann

Tim


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2011)

Moin Tim,

14.00 Uhr ist geplant!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (18. März 2011)

Moin,

Samstag geht bei keinem von den Verdenern, wir planen am Sonntag Nachmittag eine Runde Bruchhausen - Sellingsloh zu drehen. Mal schaun was wir von dem Trainingslager in Spanien anwenden können.


Gruß

M.


----------



## Deleted180027 (18. März 2011)

Hm... würde mich ja wirklich mal freuen, wenn mal ne ganze Gruppe zusammen findet.
Hab heute leider erfahren das ich nach Essen muss (mein Auto abholen, hatte Dachschaden.... lange geschichte...)
Aber ich werde auf jeden Fall jetzt mehr Rad fahren, das Teil hat nur 1200km runter, ist ja nix.... Also Leute ich hoffe wir bleiben in Kontakt.... würde mich sehr freuen, Euch nen schönes wochenende ...

Bis dann und schöne Grüsse


Tim


----------



## Deleted180027 (31. März 2011)

hey Leute,

am samstag soll es ja 23°C werden.
Perfekt zum Biken.
Wer hat Lust am Samstag ?? Treffpunkt Vilsen oder so.
meldet Euch mal. Mich würde es freuen.

Bis dann Tim


----------



## Trail-Seeker (2. April 2011)

Morgen, Sonntag so ca 14.00 - 14.30 werden die Verdener in Bruchhausen am Schwimmbad starten.

Wer mit will soll sich hier melden dann werde ich kurz vorher noch die genaue Startzeit bekannt geben.

Gruß

M.


----------



## Deleted180027 (2. April 2011)

Sehr schön ! Heute war gut da war ich 60 km unterwegs. Morgen muss ich leider arbeiten.... oh mann. das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein, es muss doch möglich sein das man mal zu sammen fährt. Na ja wird sicher werden. 
Ich wünsche Euch mal viel Spass.

Habt ihr eigentlich ne Action CAM ?


----------



## Deleted180027 (16. April 2011)

hallo wer hat lust morgen ne runde durchs land zu drehen, meldet euch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted180027 (30. April 2011)

Hallo ??
Ist hier noch jemand ??


----------



## ohneworte (30. April 2011)

Ja!


----------



## cuben (12. Mai 2011)

Moin Leute, 
ich hab jetzt auch endlich mal mein Mountainbike nach Bremen geschafft und hätte Bock auf gemeinsame Ausfahrten. Kenn mich leider abseits geteerter Straßen nich wirklich aus hier. Also falls jemand Lust hat mal gemeinsam zu starten meldet euch!
viele Grüße


----------



## ohneworte (12. Mai 2011)

cuben schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> ich hab jetzt auch endlich mal mein Mountainbike nach Bremen geschafft und hätte Bock auf gemeinsame Ausfahrten. Kenn mich leider abseits geteerter Straßen nich wirklich aus hier. Also falls jemand Lust hat mal gemeinsam zu starten meldet euch!
> viele Grüße



Moin hier im Norden,

desweiteren findest du Tourenaufrufe hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8305440#post8305440

oder hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434901&page=68


Grüsse
Jens


----------



## cuben (12. Mai 2011)

Danke Jens. Ich hab da auch nochmal nen Post reingetippt. 
grüße, 
Max


----------



## pete87 (30. April 2018)

Moin 
Wer Bock auf Touren und Trails im Bremerraum hat kann der Gruppe gerne beitreten!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/938470859663337/?fref=gs&dti=227325543950743&hc_location=group


----------

